# Jaom



## tonyandkory (Aug 15, 2012)

Last night we bottled a batch of JAOM and the stuff is so good we're contemplating a 6 gallon batch ... have any of you made a batch of this size...?

A little afraid to just multiply the ingredients by 6 especially the spices.


----------



## Arne (Aug 15, 2012)

Take everthing by 6 except the yeast. One pack should do 6 gal. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 15, 2012)

have you done this? Ok I'll take your advice but I still think that 6x the spices might be a little potent.

We just figured that we were going to substitute the clover honey with orange blossom... I think it will kick it up a notch.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2012)

As long as you are multiplying everyting by the size except yeast it will come out the same. Its like anyting, if your making a small cake or big cake you are adding more of everything so the ratio is still the same just more of the end product.


----------



## Arne (Aug 16, 2012)

Wade E said:


> As long as you are multiplying everyting by the size except yeast it will come out the same. Its like anyting, if your making a small cake or big cake you are adding more of everything so the ratio is still the same just more of the end product.


 

Thanks for the help Wade. Guess I should have added a bit more explanaition. Arne.


----------



## Arne (Aug 16, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> We just figured that we were going to substitute the clover honey with orange blossom... I think it will kick it up a notch.


 

Gotta love this. Find something you really like, then tweak it some. Think everybody does it, and sometimes we find something we like a lot more. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 19, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> -----%<-----
> 
> We just figured that we were going to substitute the clover honey with orange blossom... I think it will kick it up a notch.


Actually, no it probably won't.

With JAO, while you still get some idea of the honey flavour, the orange and spices will pretty much cover any element of the honey that might give it a distinctive flavour - which holds try for the majority of honeys. One or two will still give you more of the original honey character, stuff like Buckwheat and/or Avocado. But they're both very strong, dark honeys......


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 21, 2012)

on the last batch of JAO we made it was with blackberry honey and you can definitely tell the difference ... Though I am not real familiar with orange blossom honey I think I will try it and taste the three kinds side by side and test it out :}

I will post back in a year or so with my findings lol


----------



## fatbloke (Aug 25, 2012)

tonyandkory said:


> on the last batch of JAO we made it was with blackberry honey and you can definitely tell the difference ... Though I am not real familiar with orange blossom honey I think I will try it and taste the three kinds side by side and test it out :}
> 
> I will post back in a year or so with my findings lol


My comment was alluding to the fact that melomels, pyments and other fruit/spice based flavoured batches are good for using cheaper blended honey. Because they don't rely on the flavour of a varietal honey anywhere near as much as a traditional batch does.

It's easy to experiment with traditionals, to learn the different resulting tastes from i.e. different honey, with the other ingredients being the same. Whereas with mels, pyments etc, the fruit can make a huge difference.

If you have attuned your pallette to be able to differentiate between competing flavours then that's great, you'd make a good wine/mead judge. I haven't. Plus I tend to back sweeten fruit based batches more than a traditional, as I like them to have something more like the taste of the original fruit.


----------



## saramc (Sep 3, 2012)

I took a gallon of tradition JMAO after it was nice any clear and stabilized with k-meta/sorbate then added 8 oz Hershey's chocolate syrup. It dropped out in a matter of a week, racked it, then bottled. DELICIOUS.

tonyandkory---your blackberry honey, is that honey with blackberries added? In my area when you buy blackberry honey, that is what you get. I know there is a blackberry honey marketed as one that the bees visit the blackberry flowers. Just curious.

As far as how JMAO outcome varies from person to person...even the type of orange that you add can have an impact. Great variety with JMAO!!


----------



## tonyandkory (Sep 4, 2012)

No it was honey from black berry flowers.


----------

